# Neat design inside Joya De Nicaragua box



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

This is a an old box from my collection. I'm guessing it's from 1997 or 1998.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice box. The only thing that makes it ugly is that lower right corner message required in Taxifornia.


----------



## Es1topgun (Feb 21, 2013)

That is a great pic in the box


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Cool pic! Thanks for sharing Henry


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice one, thanks for sharing.

Have a good one-

Dazz


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

that is art. would be a great full size painting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

It's nice when they put art inside as well as outside of the box.


----------



## hogsty (Nov 30, 2012)

That's cool!


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

The art on some of the boxes is neat. Not to mention some of the boxes it self are pure art


----------

